# brute wont idle



## Guarino113 (Oct 3, 2009)

does anyone know what causes it not to idle right. one min it idles to high and the gears are grinding then a few min later it will idle too low and cut off without touching the idle screw. also it just started doing it when i installed the snorkels


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

sounds like a slide/diaphragm problem


----------



## Guarino113 (Oct 3, 2009)

the slides move a little when i hit the gas.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

did u make sure the boots on the carbs are tight and on properly?


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

^^ agreed. U have a vacuum leak somewhere


----------



## Guarino113 (Oct 3, 2009)

i didnt mess with the boots when i installed the snorkel. are there only the two vacuum lines on the carbs? (one on each)


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

didnt u say u sank it since u put the snorkles on?


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

It really sounds like an air leak to me also. Check to make sure the boots are not dry rotted or anything like that. You can also spray some carb cleaner all around and if it revs up you've found your leak


----------



## Guarino113 (Oct 3, 2009)

i did sink it but at the end of the day. i couldnt get it to idle right before that. ill check for leaks in the boots and see if thats it.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

you didnt remove the airbox when you did the snorks?


----------



## Guarino113 (Oct 3, 2009)

no i didnt. just took off the plastic to get in there.


----------



## Guarino113 (Oct 3, 2009)

i found something else out today. when i start it up and its cold it runs like i have the choke on and revs up and i dont. when it finally warms up it will idle too low and cut off. if i adjust the idle it will go back to idleing right. i just keep going through that over and over.


----------



## jakedogg (Aug 14, 2009)

Stuck chokes....


----------



## Guarino113 (Oct 3, 2009)

what is the best way to check the chokes and clean them? if i move the lever they do work. but i dont know if they are opening and closing all the way.


----------



## brute78 (Jul 26, 2009)

guarino..iam also having the exact same problem with my idle but mine is efi..with no blinking of the fi light..not sure what is causing it? hope you get yours fixed soon..maybe they are some how related?


----------



## Guarino113 (Oct 3, 2009)

maybe they are. Its a pain. Once it warms up it usually fine whne i adjust the idle. It might be the chokes like everyone is saying. As soon as i get some time im gonna check them out


----------

